# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrailli yöneticinin sır ölümü!

## bozok

*İsrailli yöneticinin sır ölümü!* 



İsrail Havayolu El AL’ın Türkiye Genel Müdürü Moshe Cohen, Belgrad Ormanı’nda otomobilinin içinde ölü bulundu.

Habertürk Gazetesi'nden Mustafa şekeroğlu ve Eray Erollu'nun haberine göre, İstanbul Sarıyer’deki Belgrad Ormanı’nın güvenliğini sağlayan şirketin müdürü, dün akşam 19.30 sıralarında devriye görevi yaparken, uzun süredir park halinde olan bir otomobilden şüphelendi.

Otomobilde bir kişiyi kanlar içinde gören güvenlik müdürü, durumu polise bildirdi. Polisin yaptığı araştırmada, cesedin İsrail havayolları EL AL’ın Türkiye Genel Müdürü 40 yaşındaki Moshe Cohen’e ait olduğu belirlendi. Cohen’in, ruhsatlı silahını çenesinin altına dayayıp ateş ederek hayatına son verdiği anlaşıldı. Otomobilde delil ve parmak izi araştırması yapan polis ekipleri, Cohen’in eşine ve kızına hitaben “Beni affedin” diye yazdığı ve yaşadığı sıkıntıları anlattığı bir mektup buldu.

*MOSHE COHEN’İN KİMLİğİ* 

Moshe Cohen, 12 yıl İsrail havayolları EL AL’ın Atatürk Havalimanı şubesi’nde müdür yardımcısı olarak çalıştı. Havalimanında yolcu hizmetleri ve güvenlik konularında deneyim sahibiydi. şubat 2007’den bu yana Türkiye’ye uçuşlarını durduran EL AL’ın Türkiye Genel Müdürü olan Cohen’in ölümüyle ilgili soruşturma devam ediyor.


17.12.2010 09:47 / *VATAN GZT.*

----------

